# Golden sun product compatibility



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey all!
So, it just so turns out this sun on an exterior door was painted with an interior oil paint. 
The product was rustoleum ultra cover gold. The product also states not to do a second coat of the gold metallic product over it. 
My inquiry is if coating it with an exterior rated solvent varnish like Old master exterior varnish would help prevent any troubles with the coatings longevity. 
There is no sun or water exposure for this door. 
Here's a photo.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

If you use most exterior varnishes that have a UV protector you may see what looks like a little bit of a reddish tint, which is the UV protectors.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

The Ultra Cover Metallic Gold does contain copper and zinc, so best not to use an oil based varnish, otherwise the oils might saponify, resulting in the clear flaking off. It might be best to try an acrylic clear designed for reactive metals such as Modern Masters Master Clear. The MM does have UV absorbers as well, and is exterior rated. I couldn’t guarantee the results though.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

I appreciate the expertise! 
I do have some of the acrylic clear in stock. 
I'm considering though just sanding it off and using the BM Molten Masters exterior oil gold finish. Sanding that interior coating off just doesn't seem like fun.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Center_line_Painting said:


> I appreciate the expertise!
> I do have some of the acrylic clear in stock.
> I'm considering though just sanding it off and using the BM Molten Masters exterior oil gold finish. Sanding that interior coating off just doesn't seem like fun.



What is the sun actually made of?


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

wood


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Center_line_Painting said:


> wood



Yeah, I wouldn't sand it. If it was some manner of metal it's just "no fun" (but there would be more options than sanding). If its wood and you want to sand it without messing up the details it becomes more like "are you kidding me."


----------

